# Crappy soil - tilling - lime - other soil goodness



## gilly (Oct 31, 2018)

Hey there. I'm looking for some advice on ways to improve our soil. Currently the soil has a super low ph (4.3) and is lacking pretty much across the board in most categories. I have already started tilling and leveling (approx 3k sqft) and plan on reseeding everything after the 1st of the year when temps head back north. I'm shooting for a clean slate to work with when it comes time to seed. I plan on adding lime, but I'm also toying around with the idea of throwing down some additional "goods" and then re-tilling it all together to mix it all in before I seed. Is this a good or bad idea? Should I wait and do the lime first and then add the other "goods" later?

Last question. Assuming re-tilling the soil with the lime and added "goods" is recommended...what should the "goods" be? Peet moss? Organic matter (mulched leaves etc.)? 16-16-16 starter fert? Please let me know your thoughts!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Get a soil test from a lab. Oregon State offers soil tests. The lab will make recommendations on how much lime to apply and what other nutrients are needed.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Do you know anybody near you who sells bulk compost? That will increase your organic matter. You will need lime for sure.

Can you post the results of your soil test here?


----------

